# Salt truck



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Link to the truck, also have a salt dogg 2000 for sale, new truck comes in thursday.

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/salt-truck-4x4-chevy-3500/6452970970.html

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/pts/d/salt-dogg-salter/6452979020.html


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool set up good luck with sale.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree ☝ hope it works out well for you.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Bump


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

how much can it handle


----------

